# Sat October 3rd - How Does It Feel To Be Loved? at The Crypt in Camberwell



## clandestino (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm very very pleased to announce that HDIF has found a new home south of the river, and it's at The Crypt in Camberwell. The venue couldn't be more HDIF - a jazz club in the crypt underneath St Giles' church on Camberwell Church Street, it's a beautiful, atmospheric, and ever so slightly eccentric space which feels like it could have featured on the second side of "Tigermilk". It's 150 capacity, so more of a Buffalo Bar style space then the Canterbury, with a cool dancefloor, lots of interesting nooks and crannies for chatting in, and a great private garden for the smokers.

The Crypt runs regular jazz nights on Fridays and then the club is mostly unused for the rest of the month, so we're very lucky to have been given the first Saturday of the month. This is a new kind of venture for them and they're understandably wary about hosting a club crowd in such a refined venue, but I've assured them that our regulars are polite, well-behaved, and make frequent trips to the bar - so please come along and do us proud!

We have been given TWO CHANCES to prove ourselves. First is Saturday October 3rd and then Saturday November 7th. After that, they'll see how the nights have gone and whether they'd like to make this a regular event. If you'd like to have HDIF south of the river, please please come along and support us on these two nights. I can't see many other decent options for a HDIF south, so if this doesn't work out, then I reckon that'll be that.

Guest DJ for the night is Chris Stride of Offbeat.

Usual admission of £4 for members and £6 for non-members. Club will run from 9pm - 2am. Advance tickets coming very soon.

---------

How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Saturday October 3rd
The Crypt, St. Giles Church, Camberwell Church Street, London SE5 8JB, 9pm-2am, £4 for members, £6 for non-members, membership is free from membership@howdoesitfeel.co.uk

Guest DJ: Chris Stride

We play:

The Smiths * The Supremes * The Go-Betweens * Dusty Springfield * Belle & Sebastian * Love * Tammi Terrell * Aztec Camera * The Ronettes * Orange Juice * Beach Boys * The Temptations * Velvet Underground * Felt * The Shangri-Las * Primal Scream * Otis Redding * The Field Mice * Dexys Midnight Runners * Camera Obscura * The Four Tops * Melba Moore * The Orchids

More info on HDIF here - how does it feel to be loved? - london club night playing indie pop, northern soul, tamla motown, girl groups, sixties heartbreak


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 14, 2015)

Love this venue!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 30, 2015)

Saturday night!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

Do you want me to see if I can give this a plug on Buzz?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you want me to see if I can give this a plug on Buzz?



Yes please!


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Yes please!


Here you go!
Indie-pop club on the move: Brixton’s ‘How Does It Feel To Be Loved’ launches at The Crypt in Camberwell, Sat Oct 3rd


----------



## clandestino (Oct 1, 2015)

Yay, thanks!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 1, 2015)

I gave this a little shout out in the Beavertown meet-up thread


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 1, 2015)

It *does* sound fun xx


----------



## moose (Oct 3, 2015)

I might to get to this, if I can fathom London transport. It's not too far from where I am staying tonight.


----------



## moose (Oct 3, 2015)

Well that was shit  it's sold out so me and half London are locked out.  going to haul my sorry mancunian arse back to the premier inn to drink wine then.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2015)

moose said:


> Well that was shit  it's sold out so me and half London are locked out.  going to haul my sorry mancunian arse back to the premier inn to drink wine then.



Oh no! I'm sorry you couldn't get in - we sold out by about 10.30pm, and then it was one in one out after that. A few people went off for a pint and then got in later when some people left for the last tube. It was a crazy night - a good start!


----------



## moose (Oct 4, 2015)

Glad it was so successful  we got there about 10.20 and they were already turning people away. Didn't want to chance coming back as we had no real clue where we were  next time ...


----------



## clandestino (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's some photos of the night.






how does it feel to be loved? - london club night playing indie pop, northern soul, tamla motown, girl groups, sixties heartbreak


----------

